# Modifier -52 vs. -53



## seniar (Apr 12, 2010)

Please guide me on whether to use -52 or -53 in this scenario:

Pt in for hysterosonogram (58340 and 76831)
Unable to complete saline infusion because of submucus myoma.

And do we reduce the fee?

Thank you!


----------



## jek521 (Apr 14, 2010)

Modifier-53 would apply in this scenario.  We bill our regular fee & let the insurance reduce it.

Jen


----------

